# ¿Incorrecciones en este foro?



## Esopo

Revisando la información e instrucciones anexas a mi cuenta de usuario encuentro el siguiente texto:
Suscripción a discusiones:
Cuando creas una nueva discusión o respondes a una tendrás la opción de agregar esa discusión a tu lista de discusiones suscritas con la opción de recibir una actualización por correo cuando hayan nuevas respuestas.​¿Sería posible mejorar la redacción?

¿No se repite demasiado (4 veces) el término _discusión?_
¿Pueden estar _suscritas_ las discusiones?
¿Es posible que _hayan_ nuevas respuestas?

Gracias por anticipado.


----------



## Ushuaia

Hola, Esopo. 

Respecto de tu primera pregunta: a veces no queda otra que repetir la misma palabra una y otra vez. Cuando estudiaba traducción nos enseñaron que si se habla veinte veces de pan, lo mejor es decir veinte veces "pan". ¡Son instrucciones, no literatura!

Respecto de la segunda y la tercera: creo que no y definitivamente no.


----------



## Aviador

Esopo said:


> [...] cuando *hayan* nuevas respuestas. [...]


¿¡Dice realmente eso!? Vaya.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

Aviador said:


> ¿¡Dice realmente eso!? Vaya.
> Saludos.


Otro error muy común, incluso entre los que se consideran cultos y doctos.


----------



## Aviador

Estuve buscando, pero no sé dónde está ese texto. Creo que es porque tengo el inglés como idioma por defecto para el foro.
Me parece que sería bueno pedir que corrigieran ese error. No se ve bien en un foro como este.

Saludos.


----------



## ErOtto

Independientemente de que se pueda o no, pienso que el hilo debería estar en el foro "Sugerencias y comentarios", ¿no?


----------



## Jenufa

Debe ser que el original estaba escrito en inglés. Pero aun así la traducción debería ser más cuidada.


----------



## Aserolf

ErOtto said:


> Independientemente de que se pueda o no, pienso que el hilo debería estar en el foro *"Sugerencias y comentarios"*, ¿no?


*¡Definitivamente!*
Mi propuesta sería:

Cuando *inicias* una nueva discusión o respondes a una tendrás la opción de agregar esa discusión a tu lista de discusiones con la opción de recibir una actualización por correo cuando *existan* nuevas respuestas.

Yo creo que el "suscritas" está de más, se implica al decir "*tu* lista de discusiones".


----------



## ErOtto

Jenufa said:


> Debe ser que el original estaba escrito en inglés.


 
Y que lo pasaron por la traducción automática de Tio Google. 

O igual no tenían a nadie que les pudiera echar una mano. 

También puede ser, claro, que como estamos todos tan "entregados" a solucionar las dudas de los demás, que no quieren sobrecargarnos de trabajo a los que estamos aqui. 

Después de todo, pienso que probablemente se deba a que estos paquetes de software para foros ya vengan con una traducción (localización) de los textos. No creo que hayan "reinventado la rueda". 

Saludos
ErOtto


----------



## Jenufa

ErOtto said:


> Y que lo pasaron por la traducción automática de Tio Google.


Ah, bueno, pues si es original tanto peor.


----------

